# Referals



## Sin (Dec 15, 2004)

Referals...good bad]

what are they for???  what are they?


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 15, 2004)

See this thread for information 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=278&highlight=referrals

~Tess


----------

